# Good morning from Indiana



## rwedell46 (9 mo ago)

Does anyone know where I can find a good holster for a Ruger American duty 45 apc with iprotec laser?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome rwedell46.......can't recommend a holster-but you may want to look around on the Ruger forum>- rugerforum.net


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Welcome to handgunforum.net from an Old Soldier in Olympia, WA; in the Great Pacific Northwest - * *"Handguns Spoken Here!** Hooaaahhhh!!!!!*


----------

